# silver maple damage



## nelly (Sep 20, 2002)

I have a silver maple in wisconsin that their may have been some damage years ago due to driveway construction but there is nothing visible. The bark is now falling off the tree. There are small insects on the trunk under the bark. The top of the tree still has leaves and looks great. I am just worried about this bark falling off cause it seems to be getting worse. Any ideas?


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 20, 2002)

Silver Maples normally shed bark, exfoliating bark ?When they get older. Young ones are smooth. Comes off in strips that curl up, now if it's coming off in chunks dwon to the cambium layer theres a problem.


----------



## nelly (Sep 20, 2002)

Yeah, its coming off in chunks down to the cambium layer. Thanks for the tip about the curly bark coming off. other parts of the tree now look fine. problem is mostly on one side. about 4"wide.


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 30, 2002)

Normal looking bark:









Do you have any pictures for us?

Nickrosis


----------

